# Happy New Year to all of you.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2018)

I found this forum quite by accident. Never in a million years would I have thought I'd be typing away on it 3 years later. I wish you a happy healthy New Year and know that I enjoy your posts so much. Just goes to show you that it is possible that people from all over the world can come together,get along and enjoy each others company .


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2018)

I agree with you Ruth.... been here almost 5 years myself now... and got to know many people from all over the world, and  those we lost  over the years too...


Happy New Year to you and yours....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 31, 2018)

Will be glad when tonight is over! Fireworks/firecrackers and gun shots is what we will hear. 

Other than that...…….HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you Ruth, Happy New Year to you, I'm glad you're here with all of us.  I joined in '12 and am still enjoying it here thanks to all the nice folks like you.  Happy New Year Holly, and to all here on the forum.  Remembering and missing those who have since passed on. :rose:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, to all!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year Ruth
Its been a pleasure knowing you all


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 31, 2018)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all fellow SF posters!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2018)

:cheers:Happy New Year to all!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------

